# A9579 with gallium scan 78805



## denamfailla (Apr 10, 2012)

A9579  is being rejected by medicare when it's linked with code 78805, Gallium Scan. Does anyone know more or any information about this code? or having any issues either? I know it's an unspecified code which may be the reason but not sure.
please help!!

thanks!


----------



## donnajrichmond (Apr 11, 2012)

denamfailla said:


> A9579  is being rejected by medicare when it's linked with code 78805, Gallium Scan. Does anyone know more or any information about this code? or having any issues either? I know it's an unspecified code which may be the reason but not sure.
> please help!!
> 
> thanks!



A9579 is gadolinium - an MRI contrast.  It would not be normal to use it with a nuc med study.  
Are you billing a radiopharmaceutical code?


----------



## denamfailla (Apr 11, 2012)

We just do the reading for a hospital so we only bill out 78805 alone.


----------



## donnajrichmond (Apr 11, 2012)

denamfailla said:


> We just do the reading for a hospital so we only bill out 78805 alone.



Ok, so now I'm confused.  If you just bill out 78805, what were you asking about A9579? 


> A9579 is being rejected by medicare when it's linked with code 78805, Gallium Scan. Does anyone know more or any information about this code? or having any issues either? I know it's an unspecified code which may be the reason but not sure.
> please help!!


----------



## denamfailla (Apr 11, 2012)

ah me too. My manager said the Gaillium was being denied unless she meant to say gadolinium now that i'm thinking about it which would make more sense. So now with that in mind, would u know possibly why that contrast code is being denied by Medicare?


----------



## donnajrichmond (Apr 11, 2012)

denamfailla said:


> ah me too. My manager said the Gaillium was being denied unless she meant to say gadolinium now that i'm thinking about it which would make more sense. So now with that in mind, would u know possibly why that contrast code is being denied by Medicare?



I think you need to go back to your manager and find out what she's talking about.  
If you are just interpreting MRIs done at a hospital, you should not be coding A9579.  If she's talking about charging A9579 at your own non-hospital imaging center, then what denial code / reason are you getting?


----------

